# Happy VJ Day



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Seventy-five years ago today, formal surrender documents signed aboard the USS Missouri in Tokyo Bay signified Victory over Japan Day (V-J Day), ending World War II. More than 16 million men and women served our nation during the war. Today, less than 400,000 are alive. To World War II Veterans past and present. "THANK YOU"


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Agreed. 

To this day, I actually carry a 1942 Walking Liberty silver 50c piece in my pocket as a remembrance of the war.

I've been on the USS Missouri twice, once when it was decommissioned and stored at Puget Sound Naval Shipyard, and later at its current location in Pearl Harbor.

The war was terrible, but great men rose to the call to arms and got'er done.

/salute

-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

HUGE THANK YOU to the world's greatest generation!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

My father and 5 of my uncles were in that war, thankfully there were no fatalities in the family.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Agreed.
> 
> To this day, I actually carry a 1942 Walking Liberty silver 50c piece in my pocket as a remembrance of the war.
> 
> ...


I sometimes carry a Walther PPK .32 that my dad took off of a German officer. One of the guns I got when he died.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

My father was in the tail end of WWII and Korea. I wear his dog tags. We just got his name engraved on the Gunnison war memorial. Thanks dad we miss you!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

7MM RELOADED said:


> My father was in the tail end of WWII and Korea. I wear his dog tags. We just got his name engraved on the Gunnison war memorial. Thanks dad we miss you!


After my son died I only have 2 daughters, I gave them each one of my 2 dog tags.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I’ve been to the Pearl Harbor National Museum twice. Both times, while looking over the USS Arizona, couldn’t help but get a little emotional over the 1k+ men that are still trapped down there. God bless the men and women that hold the fronts lines and keep our country safe.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

7MM RELOADED said:


> My father was in the tail end of WWII and Korea. I wear his dog tags. We just got his name engraved on the Gunnison war memorial. Thanks dad we miss you!


My grandpa will be added to the one in Salina, when he goes. Not for WWII though, he was drafted during the Vietnam War.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Ray said:


> *My grandpa *will be added to the one in Salina, when he goes. Not for WWII though, he was drafted during the Vietnam War.


Okay, being a Vietnam Era Vet, (I did not go to Nam), this really makes me feel old.


----------

